# Learning to snowboard



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Amy!
I am from BC and I could not agree more (most beautiful place) All the mountains I have been to here in BC offer fairly good lessons. My recommendation is to take a few lessons until you get the hang of it then just practice on your own. Once you have the basics down you should progress fairly fast. My buddy and I taught his girlfriend last season and by the end of the season she was almost keeping up with us, which isnt bad seeing as we ride about 4-60 days a season. If you are going to go for 10 days or so you should be able to pick it up really quickly as you are boarding every day. The fact that you do other board sports will help with the learning curve and you should be able to pick it up quicker. Where in BC were you thinking about going? The best advice I was given and I will pass it on to you is not to get discouraged... you will be sore from falling and using muscles you never knew you had, but just keep on going and you will get it. Cheers!!! I hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are still there let me know and I will add more info...

Just don't feel like writing a lot for nothing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey!! Thank you for the advice, was really useful and even more determined to go now I know there's a good chance of me picking up the skill! You are sooo lucky to live in BC!! 

Yeah, I am still reading the messages - the more advice the better!

Many thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, and I was thinking of going to Big White in BC, near Kelowna? Is it known to be a good place?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok if you are beginner it really doesn't matter what resort you pick, as long as conditions are acceptable. At this point I would choose something that it's the most affordable to you (unless you have lot of $$$, in that case go to Whistler, BC). 

As for 10 days of lessons that seems an awful lot to me. this is what I recommend a couple of days of lessons and see where you stand after those days. If you feel that you need more time with instructors go ahead and do it, if not, go out there and have some fun. 10 days are a lot of riding, enough to give you a feel of what you're going to enjoy the most and a lot of time to improve on your own. You could even take an intermediate course towards the end of your trip to correct your ridding.




Where are you located at?


----------

